# the ^<v game



## bella1210

here is how you play you do this ^ and say someting about the person above you then you do this < and say something about yourself then you do a lowercase v and say something about the person below you(this is a guess)

lets start


----------



## bella1210

will anybody play fine i will go first

^has goats
<is eating
vlikes cookies


----------



## woodleighcreek

< loves fluffy bunnies!


----------



## DuckyGurl

^Likes cookies.
< LOVES M&M's.
V Is the next poster.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

^ Loves horses 
< owns chickens 
V Is the next poster.


----------



## RPC

^ loves chickens
< Has cattle and goats but knows more about cattle
v Has a good sense of Humor


----------



## currycomb

^ likes the country life
< likes the country life
v  likes the country life


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

^ likes the country life
< likes the country life
v  likes the country life


----------



## Crazy Acres

^ Likes the country life
< grows squash; like the country life but not in a novelty way
V is on BYC


----------



## Perfect Piggies

^ grows squash
< loves piggies
V ls the next poster


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

^ loves piggies
< loves BYH 
V Has between 5-500 posts! (wild guess I know!)


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is pretty smart. 

< The photo I have as my avatar has a very interesting title. 

V Will post a few days later, seeing as this section has been pretty quiet.


----------



## Crazy Acres

^ isn't much of a prophet 
< is a harvest scene
V has ducks


----------



## Fierlin

^ Isn't much of one either! (Not any more. )

< Is a weary, tired veteran of this city's terrible public transport system. 

V Will also be unhappy with bus services wherever they are?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

^ Doesn't like the city's transporting system! 
< Likes this game

V Has between 5-700 posts.


----------



## Ms. Research

^ Loves her goats and chickens

<  Loves her bunnies and future Lionheads

v Has a rotten goat but loves them anyway lol


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is a Herd Nerd! (I love the title. That's funny. )

< Does not have any goats. I don't think they would fit in my garden. 

V Will also have a BYC account.


----------



## Crazy Acres

^ Is a human being
< Is actually on BYC, TEG, SS and BYH, under aliases. I keep those aliases secret, though  .
V likes and or has ducks...


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is mistaken.  Ducks are okay, not my favourite animals.

< Only really likes their chickens half the time, to be honest. 

V Loves their animals, like most people on this forum?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

^ Does not have any herd animals. 
< Is waiting for her doe to kid. 

V  Has played this game before


----------



## Fierlin

^ You're too right.  And has taken 'wild' guesses on this game before 

< Is surprised that she hasn't given up on BYH yet, like with so many other online forums. 

V Will love BYH!! :bun


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ hates oreos

< LOVES CHICKENS!


v eats meat!

im confused by this game, is it right?


----------



## flemish lops

^  Is right about eating meat
<  loves rabbits 
v  has a garden


----------



## Fierlin

^ Lucky guess!  Many of my peers don't have gardens, so I suppose it _was_ lucky. 

< Has a feeling that life might one day be my undoing. 

V Will not be very stressed at the moment?


----------



## CheerioLounge

^ Likes word games and is very nice
< Really wants goats, but will settle for a few more chickens
V Raises either rabbits or goats


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

^ Was right
< Wants a buck
V Has played this game before.


----------



## Fierlin

^ Knows something that is true. 

< Is being asked to question if 2+2 is 4 in theory of knowledge. 

V Will not have heard of theory of knowledge before?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

^ Is right. I'm  not very much educated on theory of knowledge. 
< Just ate chocolate and it was tasty 
V looking for something to do; kinda bored.


----------



## flemish lops

^ is right 
< is on computer   and ready for bed
V eats vegetables


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is probably in bed as I type this, due to wacky time differences. 

< Does not eat vegtetables, survives on vitamin C tablets.... just joking. I even grow veggies. 

V Will not reply for another few hours yet. See reason accompanying (^) statement.


----------



## CheerioLounge

^ was correct and for the right reason 
< is baking bread today 
V is a member of BYC too!


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is correct and most likely still awake! (I like to think of myself as having some elementary knowledge in US time zones by now. )

< Is in a free. Thank heavens. Where would we be in life without frees?! 

V Will also currently have free time?


----------



## flemish lops

^ likes chocolate
< loves cheese cake
V likes popcorn


----------



## Fierlin

^ I do, but only when I've had enough to drink. If I'm feeling dehydrated, the smell of popcorn makes me feel slightly ill. 

< Does not like cheesecake!!  Also learning about vectors in physics, which is harder than they make it out to be. 

V Will not post until a few hours later at least.


----------



## CheerioLounge

^ was wrong, posted within the hour
< is having fried rice for dinner
V is new to BYH


----------



## flemish lops

^ is wrong 
< should be having baby bunnies in 1 or 2 weeks 
V has more than 1 animal


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is looking forward to their bunnies? 

< Is allergic to bunnies.

V Is not allergic to anything? Just a random guess.


----------



## billyandtimmyplace

^ is correct
< loves chickens!!
v member of BYC??


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is also correct! Is also a member of BYC, given that you said that? 

< Has just spent half a day slogging through dense forest in the driving rain collecting data about the health of my city's mangrove forests. It is at times like these, that I can honestly say I hate geography. 

V Has memories of doing geography at school, whether fond or not.


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ is correct, and im still getting them 

< wants a pet fantail pigeon

v is gonna buy me a pigeon (hopefully  )


----------



## Fierlin

^ Really wants a pigeon!


< Is very cash strapped, not like anybody really cares, especially the companies I apply for jobs at. 


V Will have at least a little money of their own?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> ^ Really wants a pigeon!
> 
> 
> < Is very cash strapped, not like anybody really cares, especially the companies I apply for jobs at.
> 
> 
> V Will have at least a little money of their own?


^ needs a job where you can earn 100$ an hour

< needs my cochins to JUST FEATHER OUT, course only BYC members will care

V needs to eat the hen in her avatar


----------



## Fierlin

^ Doesn't know that not all BYC members care about chickens. 

< Does have a soft spot for Eggie though, when she's not lunging at some poor unfortunate creature, namely her two younger peers. 

V Will want pigeons.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> ^ Doesn't know that not all BYC members care about chickens.
> 
> < Does have a soft spot for Eggie though, when she's not lunging at some poor unfortunate creature, namely her two younger peers.
> 
> V Will want pigeons.


^ is correct, just like i dont know SQUAT about herd animals, just stuff like, well i dont know how to explain what i DO know

< wants me rooster to make little baby chickens XD

V EAT EGGI, EAT EGGIE, EAT EGGIE


----------



## Fierlin

^ Really wants me to eat Eggie, for some reason. She's getting old, so might not be too tasty anymore. 

< Hopes ILS doesn't start suggesting I eat the younger ones. lol

V ...Doesn't know the other meaning of ILS?


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> ^ Really wants me to eat Eggie, for some reason. She's getting old, so might not be too tasty anymore.
> 
> < Hopes ILS doesn't start suggesting I eat the younger ones. lol
> 
> V ...Doesn't know the other meaning of ILS?


^ correct about the ILS

< wants to shoot a moose

V Is gonna buy me moose meat


----------



## Fierlin

^ Hasn't heard of an instrument landing system before?

< Has no idea where to buy moose meat o-o

V Will love BYH!!


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> ^ Hasn't heard of an instrument landing system before?
> 
> < Has no idea where to buy moose meat o-o
> 
> V Will love BYH!!


^ keeps talking about boring stuff ( hes )

< wants a cup cake 

V needs to learn to talk about more interesting things


----------



## Fierlin

^ needs to learn how to be open minded.

< thinks animals are very boring 

V Does not think animals are boring!


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> ^ needs to learn how to be open minded.
> 
> < thinks animals are very boring
> 
> V Does not think animals are boring!


^ is mean cause animals are FUNNY

< is open minded, but boring is BORING

V is gonna eat moose meat, or else..  +  = what i look like


----------



## Fierlin

Perhaps I'll come back and talk to you again when you decide to grow up. Notice I said "I *think* animals are boring" not "Animals are boring". I might think animals are boring, but a lot of people such as yourself are obviously very passionate about them.


----------



## ILuvSheep

i was joking dude...


----------



## Fierlin

If you were actually joking, then you can treat my post as a joke too.


----------



## ILuvSheep

Fierlin said:
			
		

> If you were actually joking, then you can treat my post as a joke too.




good one XD


----------



## ILuvSheep

hey im exploring the pasture!!  -follows around Fierlin-


----------



## CheerioLounge

^ needs to take a nap
< is getting bored with these games tonight
V does not play well with others


----------



## ILuvSheep

CheerioLounge said:
			
		

> ^ needs to take a nap
> < is getting bored with these games tonight
> V does not play well with others


^ correct and incorrect

< should go to bed

V should hold a chicken


----------



## flemish lops

^ has a car
< wants a jeep 
v  has a tractor


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ incorrect

< has cochins

V wants/has sheep


----------



## flemish lops

^  cochins aren't laying an egg a day 
<  will be getting chicks in a couple months
V  lives on more than 1 acre of land


----------



## CheerioLounge

^ is right! 5 acres! 
< gets 4 eggs a day from 5 hens 
V was hoping they would be next to post here


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ eats eggs a LOT

< gets 2 eggs a day from 3, but is soon going to get more.. 

V Is going to post next


----------



## Fierlin

^ Dang, how did you know...

< Thinks forums are too quiet at this time of day 

V It will not be day where you are?


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ thinks im awesome/correct about a lot of stuff

< Is going to have a turken rooster

V is a BYC member and doesnt realize im Cochin Brahma lover and that I have been playing a bunch of games with you but you get distracted so you dont know..


----------



## Fierlin

^ Talks in confusing sentences  
But I know who you are, I was just teasing you. It was me all along. 

< Is glad to have some time to myself. 

V Is alone wherever they are?


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ PRANKER/wrong, my mum is here

< Might get guineas 

V is going to try and confuse me AGAIN


----------



## Fierlin

^ Might find themselves surprised. 

< Has written 2000 words of geography report. Yeah!!

V Is with their mum.


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ wrong, AGAIN! (mum took a bath XD)

< angered cause RPing and people keep finding ways to A) not like me B) make me be captured, attacked, embarrased or C) just being plain MEAN!

V has a pet goat


----------



## Fierlin

^ Wants pet pigeons (I don't have a goat, no space in the city)

< Is growing very attached to Keep a word, drop a word 

V I hope your RP problems improve soon. They're no fun.


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ is very nice/needs a goat 

<people stopped RPing so im fine! 

V should get a pet cochin


----------



## Fierlin

^ Love cochins, and yes I should! I think they're quite lovely, but I have no idea where to get one. 

< Only has sex link chickens.

V Will have more than one breed of chicken.


----------



## ILuvSheep

^is correct, has lots of differ breeds (dutch bantam, cochin, turken, OEGB, lots of colors, polish, unknown, EE2, and Orp)

< has a baby cochin sleeping on lap

V should Order cochins from a hatchery, they may not be pure breed but from Murray they have all been nice, maybe skittish tho


----------



## Fierlin

^ I'm not in the US. I don't know what hatcheries we have here. 

< Needs to go soon, has to work tonight. *curls up in a ball* 

V Has a LOT of chickens. Wow!


----------



## ILuvSheep

^ should look up hatcheries

< Has a baby cochin sleeping on lap

V is correct, i have about 30 chickens, ut gonna sell some


----------



## Fierlin

^ Has not been on BYH in a while. 

< Is reviving a game that I liked to play. 

V Will be someone who's played before?


----------



## TheSheepGirl

^ is right about the game being fun

< Has an Emu!

v Is just as crazy as the rest of us!


----------



## Fierlin

^ Obviously has a very big property, being the keeper of sheep. 

< Has a garden with an area of approximately 0.2 acres, and it therefore wondering how I came to be on this site.

V Will have joined before me.


----------



## HankTheTank

^ Has a very cute chicken in their avatar pic 
< Is sick today  (and can't find the down arrow on her computer!)
Has goats


----------



## capretta

^ fellow lover of goats! 
< On standby with a broody Araucana hen...
v Does not enjoy cleaning animal pens!


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is newer to BYC than me! 

< Has a chemistry test now. 

V Will have more posts than me. (I'm guessing here.)


----------



## epignosisjs

^ is incorrect, I'm a newbie
< wishes TS Debby goes away soon
V is glad the game has been revived!

HANKTHETANK: use the letter "v" for the down arrow


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is glad
<Just took off my boots
V Will more then likely be epignosisjs. LOL


----------



## Vickir73

^ has feet that feel better
> has a job that is getting in the way of her animals 
v has patience with new goat owners and all their questions


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is right about the feet
< Is being very lazy right now
V Will put this atop "Recent Posts"


----------



## Vickir73

^ is correct
> needs a nap
v likes spending time outdoors


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Loves her Nubians
< Need to go do something, but won't
V Has dogs?


----------



## Vickir73

^ is correct (and cats and chickens)
> is really bored with work
V has kids (two legged kind)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is incorrect
< Is typing
V Has an LGD?


----------



## Vickir73

^ is sorta correct.  I have a Chizer (chichuahua and schnauzer mix) who thinks she's a LGD.
> has got to log back on because her boss asked her to calendar a deadline in Outlook and in doing so, her computer is crashing . . .
v is better with computers than I am


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is cracking me up
< Just checked on my goats and dog
V Posted after me


----------



## Vickir73

^ will come check on my goats when he puts his boots back on 
> didn't get fired for throwing the computer out the window
v is wondering what to do for dinner


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is home from work
< Just ate dinner
V Just ate dinner


----------



## Fierlin

^ Lives in North Carolina

Actually I just ate breakfast 

< Just found this thread pleasantly revived!

v Has less posts than me...
(I hope flemish lops or SFG doesn't post, lol)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Just ate breakfast. 
< Just had some banana bread. YUM
V has more posts than me

*where do you live?


----------



## Fierlin

^ Asked the question I was expecting. 
(I live in Australia.)

< Just had lunch, lol.

v Will have made a phone call in the past day.  (I don't know, that was just random )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is correct
< Just woke up : )
V Didn't just wake up


----------



## Vickir73

^ is correct
> at work waiting on lunch time (it's only 10 am 
v is enjoying the cooler weather (I'm hoping someone is getting some)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is at work : (
< Is about to work outside. In...the...HEAT
V Is enjoying some coffee?


----------



## Vickir73

^ is going to take water with him (hopefully)
> wants to do something, but shouldn't
V is avoiding the inevitable


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is an hour behind me
< Just came inside for a min
V Will post within 30 minutes


----------



## Jerum

^ has no idea who I am
< is glad that these games exist to help me post my pics
v  is gonna say something about me


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is completely right
< Am going to trim the goats hooves
V Only needs a few more posts to post pictures!! lol


----------



## Vickir73

^ was thinking it was going to be someone else who posted after him 
> still killing time at work 
v has been raising goats a long time (?)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is incorrect*
< Just trimmed 7 goats hooves
V Will post soon : )


*I have been raising goats for just a year.


----------



## Fierlin

^ Does a lot of counting under the radar of staff on that thread 

< Looks oddly out of place on the post ranking list, with a 2012 joining date 

v Joined in 2011 or before...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has alot of posts
< Didn't understand the ^'s post about me. lol
V Has more posts than me


----------



## Fierlin

^ Frequents the "count as high as possible before staff posts" thread. Is that better?  Sorry, I get a bit unclear when I've been on the computer for too long. 

< Needs to get off and get to lunch.

v Will have eaten lunch hours ago.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is correct
< Does post needlessly sometimes. esp these games. lol
V Has some coffee


----------



## Fierlin

^ ...Really does have some coffee?

< Has no coffee.

v Likes to drink coffee


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is making me laugh!!
< Doesn't have coffee right now
V More than likely doesn't have coffee


----------



## Fierlin

^ Usually drinks coffee?

< Does not usually drink coffee

v Wants to stop talking about coffee


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Drinks coffee
< Not too much. I only drink chilled coffee. ONLY
V Will break off this coffee thing. lol


----------



## Fierlin

^ Has a username with three words. 

< Only has one word... (and no, I don't drink coffee )

v Will have a longer username than me.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is correct (again)
< Likes him username lol
V Is sitting down lol


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is also sitting down

< Is about to commence standing, and walking towards Subway to get some lunch

v Owns more dogs than me (I own none. )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is very lucky!! Subway.
< Owns one dog, but on the shared ranch there are six dogs.
V Will hopefully not leave me haning lol


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is going to be left alone in GJF soon 

< Computer logs me off in about 3 minutes. 

v Will have eaten cookies some time in the past week.


----------



## Vickir73

^ is now awake?
> doesn't know what GJF is
v will be glad to tell me what GJF is


----------



## marlowmanor

^GJF is Games, Jokes, and Fun which is the section the games are under (I had to figure it out myself)
< wants a nap, but likely won't get it because the oldest 2 kids won't lay down for a nap
v has hot weather right now


----------



## Vickir73

^ should maybe put the kids in front of cartoons and take a quick cat nap on the couch (not sure how old your kids are)
> has taken a cat nap on the couch only a couple of times while the kids were awake (after they were old enough to not get into anything while I was napping (for only about 15 minutes)
V wants to win the lottery so she/he can hire someone to watch their kids (2 legged and 4 legged) occasionally so they can take a nap when needed


----------



## marlowmanor

^must have older kids (mine are 1, 3, and 5, so no cat naps when they are awake they get into to much trouble, plus I can't sleep if they are awake)
< would love to win the lottery, but I'd buy a bigger place and have a real farm!
v makes stuff with goat milk


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has some adorable kids. (both kinds, lol)
< Doesn't make stuff with goat milk (yet)
V Will gladly keep this game going...


----------



## marlowmanor

^ Aww thanks for the compliment, though the goats aren't really kids anymore. The wethers are almost a year old now and the doe is over a year old already.
< is trying to keep her 18 month old son from typing his own answers!
v must be awake finally!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is sitting down
< Is awake. Been awake for awhile. lol About to go outside and work.
V Will be on longer than me


----------



## marlowmanor

^ stay cool out there
< is already thinking about what to fix for supper
v has dairy goats


----------



## Vickir73

^ will hopefully not get too hot outside
> usually not really busy at work, so I'm on this site (or BYC) a lot!! (my kids are 6 and 10 so yup, a little older
v would add air conditioner to their barns if they won the lottery


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Doesn't get snow
< Taking a break
V Has been waiting on me lol


----------



## Vickir73

^ has a sense of humor
> is rethinking her decision to take all her vitamins at once
V waits with baited breath until I post again


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Thinks she's funny lol
< Is sending emails like crazy right now (goat stuff)
V Checked out my latest posts here: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20464


----------



## Vickir73

^ is correct!!! no I'm not stalking you 
> doesn't _think_ she's funny 
V has chickens too and is also on BYC (maybe?)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ I snot stalking LOL!!
< Does have chicken but am not on BYC
V Will use some kind of smiley face


----------



## Vickir73

^ is sooooooo wrong about me . . .
> wishes she were at home with her animals, but I'm here laughing at my boss instead, while my coworker is banging her keyboard on her desk
V exercises on a regular basis








 - I put it way down here thinking you might not see it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Might be getting two beautiful little goats soon
< Does exercise. Mostly by working with animals and work
V Will love her goats!!


----------



## Vickir73

^ is observant 
> wishes it would go ahead and rain, but I'm sure it will wait until rush hour
v knows it's silly and their friends would make fun of him/her, but secretly enjoys talking to his/her goats


----------



## marlowmanor

^ is ready to be off work
< wishes sometimes she did have a job outside of the home just to have a break from the kids 
v is getting or has a lamancha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Will get rained on lol
< Has no shame in talking to my goats. I talk to them every time I go see them. (10-15 times a day)
V Talks to her goats too


----------



## Vickir73

^ enjoys this game
> is becoming addicted to these games (in case you can't tell)
v personally knows one of their BYH friends . . .



did you notice no smilies??????


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Likes this game, as do I
< Dos now somebody that is on BYH
V Owns a truck?


----------



## Vickir73

^ personally knows someone who is on BYH
> drives a SUV but treats it like a truck
V knows how to back a trailer up


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Likes Fords over Chevys
< Does know how but has never had to do it
V Knows everybody at the feed store by name


----------



## Vickir73

^ has a place big enough that he can just park his trailer anywhere 
> is running out of things to wonder about the person posting after her . . . it's the end of the day and her brain is dying
V is going to say something witty


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ brain hurts
< brain hurts too
V brain huts


----------



## marlowmanor

^ don't know how I'm supposed to have a brain hut!  That makes my brain hurt though! 
< wants a mini lamancha!  SHK, you've got a lamancha doe and a ND buck, make me a mini mancha! Please! 
v not looking forward to the heat wave coming this weekend


----------



## Fierlin

^ Lives somewhere where there's a heatwave
(It's pouring with rain here.)

< Just had breakfast

v just had dinner


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Finally showed up
< Just sat down
V Likes goats


----------



## Fierlin

^ Has a whole capcophony of animals

< Has never had goats, so can't make a good judgement 

v Thinks bees are either cute or really scary.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is going to check out my journal in a few mins
< Could care less about bees
V Is working?


----------



## Fierlin

^ Has a job of some sort

< Has a pretty crappy job, which I am neither doing right now nor going to continue to do, some time in the next couple of weeks. 

v Does not have much interest in talking to me now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is able to see the sun
< Will not be on much longer
V Will post after me


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is going to be able to see the sun in a few hours
< Is losing the will to live
v Is, I hope, enjoying life to the fullest!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Should also be living life to the fullest!!
< Is tired
V Should let us know what the matter (If ye feels up to it)


----------



## Fierlin

^ Will soon be going to bed (You're a guy, right? Just wanted to make sure  If you're not, sorry.)

< Plans life too meticulously and gets too hung up on it when goals are not met 

v ...I may or may not know their gender. hehe.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Sounds kinda OCD (I am a bit too so no worries) lol
< Is definitely a guy
V Wanted to know if I was a guy because...or was just wondering


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is somewhat OCD, me also, especially since I got into tidying my room. 

< Had something a little like a bucket list of things to do before I graduate. Time is running short now. *clock ticks* 

v _He_ (now I can say that with abandon... jk) owns goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is in college, not high school
< Owns goats!! and Callie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
V Should show that bucket list who's boss


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is incorrect about that first part. 

< Is a lot younger than most people think at first (and how I dress )

v Owns Callie, and seems pretty excited about it. Is that one of your goats?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Doesn't know who Callie is. I have NO idea how anybody can not know who Callie is!!
< Has an Anatolian Shepherd named Callie.
V Knows who Callie is. lol


----------



## Fierlin

^ Now knows that I don't spend an awful lot of time outside GJF here 

< Owns no herd animals. Joined up here when BYC was undergoing renovations. 

v Knows more about goats and sheep than I do. Will be true for whoever posts next.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Should fallow my journal. lol The more the merrier!!
< Is not on BYC
V Likes it here better than BYC?


----------



## Fierlin

^ Now has a new followers. 

< Probably couldn't write anything practical in  BYH journal 

v Is going to go check out BYC? 



(At times, I have to say I do. Bigger site, more opportunities for fights. Some nasty things go on there among the kids sometimes - thankfully I haven't been involved in anything myself for a year or two now. )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is kind enough to check out my journal. lol
< delete
V Likes to be in fights? lol


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is very tired, I can imagine.  (What time is it over there? I can never keep my eyes open past eleven)
< Stays away from fights as best I can  I meant at times I like BYH better because of the fights you see happening over there.  
v Has, I think, been on BYC before?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is not a night person
< Is still on at 12:22 am
V Is telling what time it is there


* I know some on BYC and I have checked it out but never had an account before.


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is someone capable of staying up later than me 
< Latest I've been to bed is 6am. I was sick. Happened once, I hope it will never happen again. 
v Has probably pulled an all-nighter before?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Didn't tell me the time
< Has done the above. I have stayed up to 6 am and 7 am couple of times. Then slept to 3 pm. Waste of a day too.
V Will tell me the time lol


----------



## Fierlin

^ Just demonstrated how bad my short term memory is 
(It's currently 2:13PM)

< Needs to start brain training or something, lol, but has a weirdly good long term memory o-o

v Has a good memory


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is inside instead of that killer heat
< Thinks I have a good memory. I can't remember? 
V Should give herself more credit hahaha


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is a very positive person.  

< Is watching it rain outside. The weather has been heck weird these past few days. 

v It has rained recently where you are? (wild guess. probably not, it's the summer in USA)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is inside, an inside source has now confirmed
< Wishes it would rain. I has not rained in a bit and won't for at least another ten days. It is also going to be 103, 103, 105, 104 for the next few days. HOT
V Is glad it's raining?


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is living through a heat wave. 
We had one of those in 2009. It wasn't fun.  Four and a half weeks of temps above 35 (95F) Woot, woot.

< Is glad it's raining. It'll be cool when I eventually bring myself to go outside. 

v Has been outside today.


----------



## Vickir73

^ for a young person, she (?) seems to like it on here 
> doesn't know what/who Callie is either
V is very glad it's Friday


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Knows who Callie is
< Is about to show who Callie is
V Loves Callie lol


----------



## Vickir73

^ has a beautiful girl and is very proud of her (as he should be)
> wants to read ^'s journal, but can't find it, I've read his page tho
V is going to explain to me how to get to a persons journal 'cause I might be interested in making one


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Should do a journal
< Will spain
V Might do a journal

My Journal
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=19972

Where you go to start a journal
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewforum.php?id=72


----------



## Vickir73

^ is very helpful.  If he were here, I'd by him some of the food he lists on the 'yum or yuk' forum 
> is gonna start a journal if she can quit playing these blasted games
V won't be offended if I say killing spiders is a man's job


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is very kind lol
< Would love the food
V Already has a journal


----------



## Vickir73

^ is hinting that someone else should post after him 
> will be removing roo spurs this weekend
v has never removed roo spurs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is making us wait for the journal
< Just finished swimming. Also < has never removed roo spurs. 
V Will be a girl


How do you remove roo spurs? I know of several ways but never have needed to do it.


----------



## Fierlin

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> ^ for a young person, she (?) seems to like it on here


Plenty younger than me on here.

^ Has been talking to someone in the middle of my night.  
< Is indeed a she.
v Has been outside today.


----------



## Cat147

^ Lives in Australia
< My name begins with R.
v Your name _probably_ does not begin with R!  There haven't been too many coincidence around me recently.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is new to BYH's
< Has taken care of his goats
V Doesn't have goats


----------



## Vickir73

^ changed his profile pic?  (or I could just be imaging things)
> had a nice weekend, will start her journal today, and will be going on vacation this week!!
V has plans for the 4th?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is keeping us waiting on the journal
< Changed my pic. Was Callie is now Moses and Caleb. Had plans but is to hot.
V Is glad this game is going again


----------



## Vickir73

^ is disappointed about his plans - but might do something anyway?
> started her journal - but it's a work in progress.  these games keep me pretty busy
V is going to read my journal


----------



## marlowmanor

^has plans for the 4th
< has already started reading your journal
v is going on vacation soon


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has a new hay feeder
< Will be reading a new journal. Has WAY to many animals to go on any vacation.
V Is not at work


----------



## Vickir73

^ built the new hay feeder?
> is on vacation from the office Wednesday - Friday.  Is only going away for the day - I have to leave after feeding / milking and be back before it's feeding time 
v knows what I mean  LOL!


----------



## marlowmanor

^ is getting short vacation but will enjoy it
< is the one who built the new hay feeder (well my DH did, I just took pictures and monitored the kids outside while he worked!)
v is at work


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Doesn't have to drive 200+ miles a day for a few days at least. : )
< Did not build it, only read about it on her journal.
V Wishes it wasn't so hot out.


----------



## marlowmanor

^must have hotter temps than I do right now. It's only 90F over here, which is a huge improvement from the 100+F weather of the weekend.
< is dealing with kids that are excited about our vacation plans this week.
v has been outside to check on their animals today


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Luckily gets to go on vacation
< Has been out several times
V Even though it is still 91F here it still would be nicer if it was cooler


----------



## marlowmanor

^ low 90s is a lot better than low 100sF! 
< is going on the yearly 4th of July trip to the beach. We always go around the 4th. It's supposed to be pretty hot down there, but not as bad here at home. My dad is going to check on my animals for me at least once while we are gone.
V needs a vacation!


----------



## Vickir73

^ probably is going to a very pretty beach
> has only ever been to Galveston.  I don't think anyone has ever really called it pretty.  It's mostly brown
V likes to swim


----------



## marlowmanor

^has a beach near them?
< is going to Myrtle beach. As for swimming, I like swimming in a pool, the ocean I like to go out a little bit but I have a shark fear so I don't go out far.
v enjoys their job


----------



## Vickir73

^ is sure not to swim in the ocean during dawn and dusk
> enjoys her job for the most part
V hopes the kids will get along in the car and won't have to say "Don't make me stop this car!!"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Likes her job. Who knew? lol
< Doesn't have kids sooo.....lol
V Does have kids.


----------



## Vickir73

^ should have kids - I have 2 I can send him 
> is a procrastinator
V is probably going to say no to my friendly offer


----------



## marlowmanor

^I've got some I'll trade you. Especially if you want the inquisitive (that's the nicest word for him ) 19month old who is always getting into everything! You need another boy right?
< is ready for vacation since I've been hearing "are we going to the beach now" for the last week because we told the kids the plan a week ago!
v is planning supper now


----------



## bjjohns

^ is sooo wanting vacation
< is frustrated that a mobile goat shelter is giving him fits
v is most likely breathing as they type.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Couldn't think of anything so he said breathing. LOL btw I need your help in the girls vs boys game
< Just got home
V Loves his/her kids. (two legged kind)


----------



## marlowmanor

^has been busy for a while
<loves my kids. They are my world, I wouldn't trade them for anything even though they drive me batty sometimes!
v has both meat and dairy goats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Loves her kids
< Has both meat and dairy goats
V Has a buck


----------



## bjjohns

^ has both meat and dairy goats (that was a gimmee)
< Has critters galore, and should be out doing evening chores.
v Wishes critter food was free.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has many different animals, as do I.
< Just watched the BAD Pyr boy jump the fence for the billionth time this week.
V Likes music


----------



## flemish lops

^ has cats?
< watches Americas Got Talent 
V hmmm.. listens to country music   ?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Watches the Olympics
< Does not have a cat but there are cats here. Also I do NOT listen to country music. Not my thing.
V Is going to bed soon.


----------



## flemish lops

^ has a garden?
< has 10 more hours before going to sleep 
V has sneezed today


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ brought this game back to life!!
< Doesn't have a garden myself but there is one here
V Will gladly keep this game going

btw I have not sneezed today. lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ Has goats
< Wants more goaits
v Needs more goats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has chickens
< Can't have enough goats
V Has more than two different kinds of livestock


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ likes deer meat
< Wants more land and animals 
V Likes dogs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Rained at her house today
< Loves deer and loves our dogs here
V Listens to Pandora Radio


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ Has beautiful ND goats (I want them)
< Likes helping others
V Has been reading my journal


The rain was yesterday


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has been reading my journal?
< Tries my best to read about 5 journals, yours included.
V Also has some pretty oats


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ Like to gain knowledge about his livestock
< Always reading, about animals, BHY journals, novels and anything else I can get my hands on
v Wishes to make ranching a full time thing


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Would like even more goats!!
< Would like do do something with livestock. Maybe something with cattle and goats and I wan't to learn more about the genetics and genes of animals.
V Has 2 or more dogs?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ Likes to fish
< Has 2 border collies and many barn cats
V Has a couple of barn cats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Also likes to fish?
< No barn cats but three cats here that do kill moles and mice
V Is watching a movie


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ likes to travel?
< does not fish. But will go along (with a good book)
V Is up late?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is not in EST time
< Like to go places, yes. Never been to Utah though.
V Has been to NC


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ is on the wrong side of the mississippi
< has been lots of places (list in random ramblings)
V should visit the rockies


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is on the wrong side...lol
< Loves it here on the east coast. 
V Likes it in the Rockies

btw I would visit Utah in a second if I could.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ should come to utah for the deer hunt
< has lived in NC (Jacksonville)
V lives in a cool state


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Liked NC
< Thinks we should set it up and I'll come deer hunt with ya. lol
V In her state it is also super hot


Cool as in neat or temp cool?


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^needs to know deer hunt is in October
< should be using computer and not phone to play
V state is humid


Both in January it is cold June very green


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Figured out it is easier on a desktop or laptop
< Knows deer season is in OCT. lol
V State is cold in winter


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ has finished movie
< is now using tablet to play
v state is prone to hurricanes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has been to Salt Lake City
< Is still watching Transformers 3
V Likes her tablet


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ likes good movies
< tries to stay out of Salt Lake
V is a night owl


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has seen Transformers 3
< Is a night person
V Doesn't like the city


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ has seen all the 'Die Hard' movie
< should be in bed (is not a morning person)
V likes the country


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Will be heading off to bed soon
< Loves both the city and the country. I have always been a city kid but I love it here. I would rather live here but wouldn't mind living in the city for a time being.
V Didn't say if she likes the city or not


btw I'm out in a few. It's getting to the end and I'm gonna watch.


----------



## Fierlin

^ Is watching a movie? 
< Loves Die Hard 2.
v Lives in America


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ is also heading to bed soon
< likes the city in small doses. After living in San Diego for four years had enough of people
V will be back on BYH tomorrow



Niht all


----------



## Fierlin

^ Definitely meant that for Kikos 
< Lives in the city and loves it here!
v Is probably watching a movie


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^heading to bed
<jusg getting up
V has finished morning chores


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is gonna wok her butt off today
< Just finished with my pre-breakfast chores. Now finishing breakfast and going back out to work.
V Has already been outside


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^  is still working outside
< is done for the day
V spent the day working with animals


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Finished the coop
< Just came inside!! From 10:00-9:05. All the hot wire is up and the Pyr boys now know what hot wire is. 
V Is tired.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

^ Knows a lot of goat breeds
< Is taking a break from cleaning the barn and building a new milk stand.
V Should buy some more animals


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is not working at 11:00, right?
< Is not buying more animals right now
V Is tired


----------



## BarredRockMomma

^ got a lot done yesterday
< is still working on coops ( only assembly left)
V will have a quite day


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ is not on BYH right now
< Is on BYH right now
V Has a goat named Hank and Elf


----------



## HankTheTank

^is good at predicting who will play next 
< Also has a goat named Bonnie
v has chickens?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Has a goat named Bonnie. (We used yo have a chicken named Bonnie)
< Has about 175 chickens
V Has asked for chickens already?


----------



## HankTheTank

^has a lot of chickens! 
< probably can't have any chickens 
v will send me some of theirs?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Sadly can't get chickens?
< Would send some. What kinds? lol
V Wishes they could have chickens


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Just got on 
< Does NOT want more chickens
V Is happy this game is going


----------



## Vickir73

^ doesn't want more chickens 
> getting 3 more chickens today
v will ask me what kind


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Already has chickens?
< Want to know what kind
V Is happy about getting chickens


----------



## Vickir73

^ has things he should be doing besides wondering about my chickens 
> has lots of chickens, for fun and show and is getting 3 more EE today
V wants to help me give a roo a bath this weekend


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Is right about me. I do have to do stuff. *sigh*
< Does not want to bathe any chicken!! lol
V Has had chickens since ______


----------



## Vickir73

^ should take a break for while
> just got a text from her chicken friend who forgot to bring the chickens today  I've had chickens for 2 years, but this will only be my 2nd show.
V loves his goats more than his chickens?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Will get the chickens soon
< Loves goats and cattle more than anything
V Loves cows


----------



## Vickir73

^ but also loves his girl Callie 
> only ever owned a heifer for show, but would love a dairy cow
V has cows for dairy and meat?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Knows that Callie is the best dog on Planet Earth
< Does not have cows. : ( I really want meat cows. Herefords are my favorite breed.
V Should get cows again


----------



## stitchcounting

^has goats
< wants cake
v loves cheese


----------



## flemish lops

^wants to live in the country 
<thinking about getting some cows or not
v is looking but did not find the chest of treasure


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ should get cows!! Only the best livestock....
< Searched over 200 pages last night
V Does not have pigs


----------



## flemish lops

^ loves goats
< just found out now about the hide and seek  . (used to have pigs  not anymore though )
v has eaten breakfast already


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Liked the pigs?
< Found out as soon as it was posted last night.
V Has also eaten breakfast and lunch


----------



## flemish lops

^ ate his vegetables 
< needs to eat lunch soon
v will be on her for a while


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ should go eat
< Did not have veggies......also will be off in a few. :/
V Has goats


----------



## stitchcounting

^was wrong no goats in a apartment yet
<needs seltzer water
V has ducks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Lives in the city
< Has a fair amount of duck
V Is not looking for the treasure.


----------



## stitchcounting

^ doesnt live in the city
< is crocheting a sock
v has a computer


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

^ Also has a computer
< Is reviving this game
V Is glad I am


----------

